

A course of pure mathematics, by G.H. Hardy (full text online) - hhm
http://quod.lib.umich.edu/cgi/t/text/text-idx?c=umhistmath;idno=ACM1516.0001.001

======
rsheridan6
The format they use is beyond horrible. Hundreds of pdfs or a badly OCRd
version?

Here it is in a much nicer format:
[http://books.google.com/books?id=a3gsxbGBdfIC&printsec=f...](http://books.google.com/books?id=a3gsxbGBdfIC&printsec=frontcover&dq=pure+mathematics#PPR4,M1)

------
brentr
This is one of the best texts on mathematics to have ever been produced. It
shows exactly why Cambridge was, and remains to this day, one of the greatest
places to study pure mathematics. The text also shows the brilliance of Hardy
and why he deserved the Sadlerian Chair.

------
manny
Another book to read that I recommend to all my friends: An Introduction to
Mathematical Reasoning: Numbers, Sets and Functions by Peter J. Eccles.

You can find it on Amazon.

